# Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*Dorschangeln: Anglerboard - Boardie-Kuttertour auf der MS Antares​*
Boardies sind immer schnell dabei, wenns darum geht, gemeinsame Touren zu organisieren. Dazu bietet ein Forum ja auch erstklassige Voraussetzungen. 

So kam es auch zu der dritten Ausgabe der Boardiekuttertour.

Klasse Wetter, nette Leute, ein paar Fische - war toll...

Franz und ich möchten uns auch hier nochmal bedanken, dass wir zum filmen dabei sein durften..

Und auch, dass wir wieder Boardies persönlich kennen lernen konnten, die  wir bis dato nur vom schreiben im Forum kannten..

Und wünschen euch allen viel Spaß beim gucken.

[youtube1]j-SS1auwk6s[/youtube1]


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Video ist gut; auch wenn Franz ja die falsche Seite gefilmt hat; der König hat ja im Schatten geangelt..

Aber das Beste ist King Lausi........
liegt in der Struktur des AB.....Angeln ist ..Angeln...;
bei Dir kann Sammer noch in die Lehre gehen..:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



> Video ist gut; auch wenn Franz ja die falsche Seite gefilmt hat; der König hat ja im Schatten geangelt.


Die Sache mit der "Beleuchtung":
Tolle(re) Bilder gibts immer da, wo mehr Sonne ist ;-))


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der "Beleuchtung":
> Tolle(re) Bilder gibts immer da, wo mehr Sonne ist ;-))


 

.......#6 und die "hübscheren Leute" stehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Ich kann mich aber nicht immer selber filmen ;-))


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

[QUOTEIch kann mich aber nicht immer selber filmen ;-)) 
][/QUOTE]

wäre ja auch nen Arte Spartenkanal-Film mit Untertitel geworden..-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

pfffffffffffffff...........................


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 3*

Thomas, schönes Ding #6..........Danke!!


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Habe mir das Video nochmals angeschaut....und ich glaube, ich bin da einem riesen Skandal auf die Schliche gekommen......
Lausi wird neben mir auf der Schattenseite ( habe ihn kaum gesehen), geparkt.......fängt den größten Fisch mit Gummi; und jeder weis eigentlich, dass Lausi mit Gummi nicht kann |bigeyes|supergri
Und dann findet "zufällig" das Interview im "Vorwege" mit Lausi statt ???
Das sind mir eindeutig zu viele Zufälle...:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Da siehste mal ;-)))


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*



Reppi schrieb:


> Habe mir das Video nochmals angeschaut....und ich glaube, ich bin da einem riesen Skandal auf die Schliche gekommen......
> Lausi wird neben mir auf der Schattenseite ( habe ihn kaum gesehen), geparkt.......fängt den größten Fisch mit Gummi; und jeder weis eigentlich, dass Lausi mit Gummi nicht kann |bigeyes|supergri
> Und dann findet "zufällig" das Interview im "Vorwege" mit Lausi statt ???
> Das sind mir eindeutig zu viele Zufälle...:q:q:q:q



Lalalalalaaaaaaa, ätschi bätschi sone lange Nase:q:q:q

Nun zum Video:  Hammer

Thomas und Franz sind dufte, auch wenn man manchmal nen Übersetzer braucht, nee im ernst mehrfach #6


----------



## Franz_16 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Hallo Lausi,
freut mich, wenn das Video gefällt! 

Wir haben über 100 Clips gedreht, ich habe versucht möglichst viele verschiedene Szenen zu zeigen, ohne das Ganze zu lang werden zu lassen. 

Zum Einen soll es eine Erinnerung für die Beteiligten sein, es soll aber auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch für den Betrachter, der nicht dabei war, Information und Unterhaltung bieten. 

Insgesamt bin ich ganz zufrieden


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

cooles video

ich bin sogar zu sehen :vik:


----------



## familienvater (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Hallo Bordies , 
super Bericht und scheint ja richtig Spaß gemacht zu haben .
Werde mal darauf achten , wenn Ihr mal wieder was plant . Wenns vom Termin und von meiner Familie dann passt , würde ich dann versuchen mich anzuschließen . 
Schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch noch und ein DICKES
PETRI HEIL vom
familienvater #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Siehste, schon wieder einen gekriegt ;-.))) - ja, hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit den Jungs..


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> cooles video
> 
> ich bin sogar zu sehen :vik:



Wundert uns auch.
Wir hatten schon Wetten laufen ( hinter Deinem Rücken - sorry ), wann Thomas Blutdruck kriegt, ob Deines LSFV Aufnähers über dem Herzen 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Sack ;-))))

Ich hab aber schon mal vorsichtig gefragt, in wie weit er involviert ist ..........

Wollt ja nix Falsches sagen ;-))))


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

SUPER GEILES VIDEO #6#6#6

Vielen Dank nochmals an Thomas und Franz, das sie diesen Bericht gedreht haben. Ich hoffe, wir werden euch noch weiteren Stoff zum verfilmen liefern können


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

wenns zeitlich passt:
Immer wieder gerne.....


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Gefällt! #6


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*



familienvater schrieb:


> Hallo Bordies ,
> super Bericht und scheint ja richtig Spaß gemacht zu haben .
> Werde mal darauf achten , wenn Ihr mal wieder was plant . Wenns vom Termin und von meiner Familie dann passt , würde ich dann versuchen mich anzuschließen .
> Schönen Abend wünsche ich Euch noch und ein DICKES
> ...



Moin familienvater,

da sind imo ne Kleinboottour und evtl. noch 1-2 weitere Touren in Planung. Würden uns freuen dich persönlich kennen zu lernen. 

#h König lausi :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin familienvater,
> 
> da sind imo ne Kleinboottour und evtl. noch 1-2 weitere Touren in Planung. Würden uns freuen dich persönlich kennen zu lernen.
> 
> #h *König lausi* :vik:


 

Leute....... was haben wir getan? |uhoh:#d|rolleyes|bigeyes#h


----------



## MS aus G (22. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Das Video ist ja mal SUPER geworden!!!

 Hoffentlich stimmen die Lottozahlen mal. Dann kauf ich einen Boardie-Angelkutter!!! Bei so vielen positiv "Verrückten" geht es dann jede Woche auf Boardie-Kuttertour!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

danngggee ;-)


----------



## Jesse J (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Habt ihr gut gemacht , Daumen hoch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Das Video: Boardiekuttertour 2015*

Danke ;-)


----------

